# How much bow is too much?



## Kbuckeye (Jun 14, 2013)

I went to the neighborhood Bigbox outdoor store and test drove 55# Bear Montana longbow. Not counting the 2 fliers that I knew I pulled, I grouped 5 arrows inside about 15 inches @ about 13 yards. Salesman said that was a good weight now for me. I haven't shot a bow since I was 13 years old. Should I drop down to 50 or 45#? 55 # montana wasn't as hard to pul as i thought it would be.

Should I go with 55, drop down to 50 or 45 or even go up to 60. So I don't have to want bigger later?
Thanks.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are a beginner, don't start with a bow that's more than 25 to 30 lbs. Even though you will quickly build muscle to handle 55 lbs, you will develop bad habits that will haunt you for the rest of your time in archery.


----------

